# Rat bleeding out vagina.. Again.



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't believe this is happening. I just can't. I recently posted a topic (here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?50095-Time-to-euthanise-(or-not)) about how my one rat is pretty much a walking skeleton at the moment and I was seriously considering putting her down. I went on vacation for a week and she looks just that little bit better now, so I'm not getting her euthanised just yet.
And what do I see now?
Mar, my other rat, my fat, happy, healthy, social rat, is bleeding out her vagina. Again. She had an aneurism in her euterus about 8 months ago (I posted a thread about it: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?46538-LOT-of-vaginal-blood..-Help), she had to have an emergency spay, got her uterus completely removed, almost died a couple times in the process, and all together it has cost me about 260 euro's. Let me get this clear: that is a ton of money for me. And now she's bleeding from there again. Over half a year later. How the ---- is this possible?
I still have to pay off the 90 euro's of my last vet visit for Foelie, the current skeleton. It shouldn't have cost that much but the vet did a microscopic investigation of her fur and crammed a lot of stuff in my hands of which I thought were just samples, but turned out to cost 10 euro's each. That makes her sound like a crook, but she's one of the best pet rat vets around, here. The earliest I can get to her is tomorrow before noon if I can get an appointment, but I doubt I even have the funds to pay for a new operation. I was starting to make peace with the idea of putting Foelie down, and I was hoping I could just have fun with Mar for the time she has left (she's about two years old) and now I might lose both of them.
I am very sure it's not a UTI, the blood is quite undiluted and centered around the vaginal opening. She isn't losing as much as the first time, they're not puddles, but she has made a stain on my sheets. She is still active, but that doesn't say much. She was also still active and playful last time, and she almost died then.

I don't even know what I hope to get as advice, or whatever. I just really feel like utter ----. I'm just frustrated and sad and I don't get how she can bleed out a uterus she doesn't have.
Misfortunes never come singly I guess.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have nothing useful to add, but I do wish your ratties all the best.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll pray for both your rats and you


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you..
I still haven't found out what I should do or what this can be. The bleeding hasn't stopped but it's not a lot.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

I've noticed Mar looking more pale than her rattie friend Foelie. I'm calling the vet. Just for advice, though. I have a lot of medication lying around, maybe I can use some on her without having to make an appointment.
I still can't believe this. I was almost looking forward to having Mar to my own, since Foelie has always been a sickly rat and her problems and me anticipating her death have stressed me out quite a lot. I hoped to have a good, healthy time left with Mar since she hasn't had much breathing problems throughout her life, and getting her spayed should have decreased many problems.
So much for that idea.
I am very frustrated. I went on vacation a couple days ago and spent some money there, and now I feel like a turd for not having enough money for repeated consultations, medicine and maybe surgery. This is just so unexpected.

Okay, let's hope I can stop bawling for long enough to make decent phone call.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

The vet can't help me over the phone. She did assure me the whole womb is taken out so it'll probably be the kidneys, vaginal injury, or bladder. In other words, I have to make an appointment again.
-Swearword-.
If anyone has any advice, or any idea what medication I could try to give her, please tell me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Start with baytril, as it may just be a genital myco infection. If that doesn't stop the bleeding she may have a stump infection. After a spay they leave a stump behind and sometimes rarely it can get infected and you will need antibiotics for this as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Start with baytril, as it may just be a genital myco infection.   If that doesn't stop the bleeding she may have a stump infection. After a spay they leave a stump behind and sometimes rarely it can get infected and you will need antibiotics for this as well.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you. I'll start on it.
Sorry if I come across as dramatic. It's just a bit much.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Thank you. I'll start on it.
> Sorry if I come across as dramatic. It's just a bit much.


Not at all...you think the spay has cured everything and when the symptoms come back, you are completely shocked, and are allowed to be dramatic


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

At least you were able to afford a spay. Here in canada, I would need to work 3 12 hour shifts just to afford one


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

DustyRat said:


> At least you were able to afford a spay. Here in canada, I would need to work 3 12 hour shifts just to afford one


I have a friend in Bridgewater who got a spay for $80 I think?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Bridgewater, eh? 80 bucks is way better than $417.45.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

DustyRat said:


> Bridgewater, eh? 80 bucks is way better than $417.45.


Sorry its Mahone Bay and it mightbe $75 for a spay.

http://www.weblocal.ca/oakland-veterinary-hospital-mahone-bay-ns.html


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in Cranbrook, BC, Canada. We have a vet here who will do it for $80 as well. Awesome vet too!


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

DustyRat said:


> Bridgewater, eh? 80 bucks is way better than $417.45.


Wow, that's crazy. My spay cost a little under double the normal amount because it was an emergency spay with added costs of medicine and revalidation days at the vet (in American dollar it was about 344$).
Surely you can find it cheaper than that.. I hope. Vets are expensive though, dang.

Anyway both my girls are still alive, thought they both looked like they were dying this afternoon. I just gave Mar her second dose of baytril for today, along with some paprika for both of them. Her ears and paws are pale, though. I don't really dare hope she will make it through all this because I'm afraid of the disappointment if I find her dead. I just hope she lives long enough for me to have her die on my lap or something.
.. That might sound a bit morbid. But I guess some of you might understand what I mean.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't really say or do anything that will help but I can pray


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know about your vet, but I do work for many people doctors and have been without health insurance from time to time... And I've learned one lesson, there's nothing wrong with telling a doctor that you haven't the money to pay full price. Many doctors will do both discount and free work for people in need. One of my clients claims she makes $21,000.00 per day (a couple of thousands per visit) but she told me she's setting aside a couple hours on tuesday mornings for free treatments for people in special need... She'll also take whatever the insurance pays or give up to 90% off or doesn't charge, if your nice, have a special need don't come late to appointments and pay what you owe on time... And yes, those of us who know her, know she's got a few screws lose, but believe it or not... she's also one of the best in her field.

When we didn't have insurance a family member needed a fancy lazer surgery for over $6000.00 in the hospital, an old surgeon did it in his office, "the old fashioned way" sans lazers and anesthesia.. Not a pretty option, but it cured a life threatening condition for about $300.00 as best I recall. 

Call your vet, or call another vet, explain your situation... both medical and financial and see what happens. Worst the vet can say is no.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I found another vet a little farter away than my first choice. They will do it for $110.00, that i can afford when the time comes.


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey try baytril vets usually try baytril first if that helps mayb cystitis? (I work in a vets) hope this helps x


----------

